# Last Full Moon of 2020



## Rickbb (Dec 30, 2020)

I have resigned myself to accepting this is about as good an image as my current equipment will do.
Nikon D90, Mead 1000mm telescope with F-mount adaptor and the 25mm eyepiece in the adaptor.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Jan 1, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> View attachment 201828 I have resigned myself to accepting this is about as good an image as my current equipment will do.
> Nikon D90, Mead 1000mm telescope with F-mount adaptor and the 25mm eyepiece in the adaptor.



Have you tried stacking multiple exposures? There are a couple free software programs available specifically for planetary stacking that will work for moon shots as well. I don’t know much about the D90 but with a 1000mm scope your should be able to get some nice detail.


----------

